# Crossover Sub and Receiver



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Howdy,

My question is, which is the best or standard way to set the crossover. Do I set it in the receiver and on the back of the sub or just on one and leave the other alone? 
My gear:
Pio VSX-1122k
Bic F12
Pio speakers w/ › Frequency Range of 45 Hz-20 kHz










I'm using the sub out on receiver to sub in on the f12 and all speakers set to small.
I had the crossover set in the receiver to 80 / switch below sub in was set to pro logic receiver and crossover knob at 80. 
It works that way but after reading somewhere in the forums (on my phone) I may have it set up incorrectly. 

Thanks in advance to all who reply,
hyghwayman


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I think the way you have it will be fine. The way I understand it is the crossover on the sub will not be bypassed. So if you set the receiver to 80 and put the sub to 60 the sub will only output 60hz but if the receiver is set to 80 and the sub is set to 100 the sub will only be getting the upto 80hz signal from the receiver so it will only be able to output 80hz. I normally set the receiver to 80 to around 100 and put the subs crossover 10-20 hz higher than that just in case the receiver decides to send HF to the sub by mistake.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Standard practice these days is to let the receiver handle crossover duty if it has that capability (which essentially every receiver built since the days of Dolby Digital does). In that case it is usually best to disable the crossover built into the sub if it can be done. If not, set the crossover knob to the highest available number. 

If you stack the sub's low pass crossover on top of the receiver's crossover, the effective slope on the low pass crossover will be steeper than the high pass crossover to the mains, which may result in reduced system output near the crossover frequency.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Always use the receiver to handle the crossover, if the sub does not have a bypass on its crossover setting you need to put it at the highest setting it allows.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

orion said:


> I think the way you have it will be fine. The way I understand it is the crossover on the sub will not be bypassed. So if you set the receiver to 80 and put the sub to 60 the sub will only output 60hz but if the receiver is set to 80 and the sub is set to 100 the sub will only be getting the upto 80hz signal from the receiver so it will only be able to output 80hz. I normally set the receiver to 80 to around 100 and put the subs crossover 10-20 hz higher than that just in case the receiver decides to send HF to the sub by mistake.


Why? The farther apart the two settings are the less likely there will be a destructive interaction. Also, why do you assume there is no crossover bypass?

Also, your choice of settings may work in your system but they are (and should) specific to the particular speakers involved.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Um yeah, what tony said.

After looking more closely at the switch beneath "sub in" I can't tell what the two positions are. One of the positions may defeat the sub's crossover. Can you tell me what the two positions say?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I now have the xo in rec set to 80 and the switch on back of sub set to Digital and the xo knob is at max.



> bkeeler10 Um yeah, what tony said.
> 
> After looking more closely at the switch beneath "sub in" I can't tell what the two positions are. One of the positions may defeat the sub's crossover. Can you tell me what the two positions say?


The left side say Digital 5.1 / 6.1 / 7.1 receiver and the right side says ProLogic receiver. here's a better pic off the net.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would say chances are good that if you choose the Digital Receiver option, that will disable the sub's crossover. But I can't be certain. The manual may say something about that, if you have it. So I would do the following: select the Digital Receiver switch position on the back of the sub, and then turn the crossover knob all the way up (clockwise), just in case. Then you should be good to go.

Edit: Didn't even read the top line in your last post until after I posted the response. So you figured it out . . .


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:wave: bkeeler10,
Yep I'm good to go now thanks to all who replied! Not sure why I had it hooked up the way I did but happy I saw a post in the Sub threads. You can still teach an lddude: new tricks, l just wished I had paid more attention when I was a kid (my dad had a killer system for as long as I could remember).


----------

